# Breeding Plecos



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

It appears now that I have two male BN's and two female BN's - all in different tanks. And it just happens that these are a male and female albino and male and female brown BN's. I'm not ready yet, but if I were to try to breed these, would you stick with pairing just the browns together or just the albinos together? Or could I mix it up - albino with brown? What are the likely results from such a pairing?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With bn's being the same species, you can mix them and come up with different ratios of albino and browns. Even if you keep the colors seperated you can still come up with albinos throwing a few browns and the browns throwing a few albinos. It depends on basically how the genes show up.

I have some green dragons that out of each batch there will be some albinos.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for this information. So, maybe it will just depend on who I can catch!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I was curious if the albino and brown would produce a "chocolate" colored.I get albino swords from my marigolds,it seems if not bred true(if they do,which would seem reasonable with the amount of albino fish available) they are just a genetic "freak that appears without warning from time to time.


----------

